# Ecouter Deezer avec la borne aiport express ?



## tram (18 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour, je possède la borne airport express, qui est vraiment très pratique. Mais je souhaiterai écouter deezer, un site de musique en ligne, sur ma chaîne hifi reliée à la borne. Comment faire ? Est ce possible ?


----------



## DualG4 (18 Octobre 2007)

Il me semble que ceci devrait t'aider: http://www.rogueamoeba.com/airfoil/mac/


----------



## tram (21 Octobre 2007)

Merci.


----------

